# 12-Volt Impact Driver vs 18-Volt Impact Driver for Building a Deck



## mdawson3k (May 3, 2011)

We have a driver/drill that is 18v but it's not an impact driver. Now that I understand the difference in design on an impact driver, I have decided to get one.

Things I like to be sure with an impact driver is:
- Powerful without the kickback like a standard driver/drill
- Lightweight

The first project we will tackle is rebuilding our deck. I am wondering if a 12v impact driver like this one will do the job - if it will be powerful enough

The wife thinks that I might as well get the 18v one. I don't mind getting the 18v one. The downside is 18v is naturally larger and heavier. If I don't need the power for anything I might do, then I will get the 12v one. If the 18v power will come in handy, then I will get the 18v one.

Due to battery weight and size, I will definitely be getting the Li-Ion version, but as far as 12v vs 18v, your expert opinion is appreciated!


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I have one of the earlier versions of that one and have to say I'm pretty pleased with it. However I usually only use it in tight spaces and at heights, due to it's size and weight. I don't know if it'll do the whole deck on just one battery (depends on size of deck and type of lumber you're using), so keep the 2nd charged just in case. Since it only takes ~30 min to charge a battery, you'll have a fresh one by the time the one your using runs out. I also have an older 18v version and use it for longer periods of time when I'm on the ground. 

For a DIYer I think it's a good compromise.

I'll re-doing our small deck, 19 x 10, and I'll use the 18v impact. But then I have 7 different cordless drills to chose from, where as you may not.


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got an older Dewalt 12 volt and it's never balked at anything I pointed it at. It's a ni-cad, but really light.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got one for use in "tight places" also, and it will drive 2" -3" screws with no problem. It just won't do a deck. Get the 18 volt.....


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

I reluctantly just bought the newest ryobi 18 volt lithium ion set. Always had Milwaukee or Dewalt tools in the past, but I was in a pinch and the Ryobi set was half the price of the others. To my surprise, it is very good so far. Put in roughly 2000 screws with the drill the other day on a pole barn roof and it works great.

I would get a drill and driver set and make it 18 volt being you are doing deck screws. It will be much faster and more powerful for the job. For about $300 you can get the drill, driver, and two batteries in the Dewalt or Milwaukee brands.

My last Milwaukee 18 volt set lasted about 6 years. Now the batteries are finally on their last few charges.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Ridgid has lifetime warranty on tools and batteries. I've got several and the tool quality is good. The original set I got probably 10 years ago. Some of the old NiCad batteries have died, but have been replaced free. All the newer stuff is Lithium batteries with much better run time (and those batteries work fine in the NiCad tools)...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Unless you see a need for a production sort of tool, I think you will find you are quite happy with a 12V setup. It will be a lot lighter and handier around the house for other things as well. 

If you have a tool supplier around you stop in and see what kind of deals they are able to offer you. You may find them not that much more than box stores. They might even offer you some sort of loan or rent toward purchase arrangement. Of course you can always take a tool back to a box store if you are not happy with it too. You should end up with a tool that fits your situation and budget but that also feels right when you use it. 

In addition to batteries, casing and all, check that their are metal parts in the chuck, motor and all where you want them and not plastic or nylon counterparts.


----------



## mdawson3k (May 3, 2011)

Ended up getting the Hitachi 18v Impact Driver for $85. (See here). Sears ran out of it shortly after I bought it.

The price was just too good to pass up. 18v Impact Driver with two batteries for $85...


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 15, 2011)

mdawson3k said:


> Ended up getting the Hitachi 18v Impact Driver for $85. (See here). Sears ran out of it shortly after I bought it.
> 
> The price was just too good to pass up. 18v Impact Driver with two batteries for $85...


Wow, that's a great deal!! :thumbup:
I have the same drill.
You will have no problem with that and it is lightweight.
Just make sure you always have the other battery fully charged. :thumbsup:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the 18V Makita and I love it. No clue what the 12V one would have felt like, I have only used the 18V DeWalt and the Makita. I went with the Makita because it weighs 1/2 what the DeWalt one weighs and the batteries charge in 15 minutes.


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have both an 18v and 12v. I much prefer the 18v for driving deck screws for two reasons - faster and longer battery life. If money were no object I would like to have one of the auto feed collated screw guns with the long handle.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

mdawson3k said:


> Ended up getting the Hitachi 18v Impact Driver for $85. (See here). Sears ran out of it shortly after I bought it.
> 
> The price was just too good to pass up. 18v Impact Driver with two batteries for $85...


That was a great deal on the Hitachi. I have the Bosch 12V like you were looking at and I have done 2 decks and it worked fine. I also have a couple of other Bosch drills with the same batteries so I didn't have a problem with running out of charged batteries.


----------

